
Tokyo's Affordable Housing Strategy: Build, Build, Build (2016) - oftenwrong
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottbeyer/2016/08/12/tokyos-affordable-housing-strategy-build-build-build/#184f9ddb48d5
======
Beamer92
I... I want a Gothic castle covered in pink seashells... Lemme just... CC the
governor.

